# *MARRIED* Lei's Wedding -13.3.13 XD



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya! Hope dont mind me crashing in, im not regular to this section, but will need to be from now on, i want some bride to be friends :happydance:

Im Leanne (Lei) im 22yr old mummy to two girls called Amber & Hollie.

I met my parnter Ian on the internet:blush: around august 2005, got together 27th october 2005! This is the date i want our wedding to be BUT comes down to at end of the day im on budget wedding:thumbup:
We only got our brand new home in august 2011 so funds are tight.


----------



## babydustcass

i dont have a general checklist, mines a little specific lol but you could add 
* rings
* flowers


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cheers! 

rings would be helpful, thinking just use haribo ones LOL


----------



## laura&faith

:hi:hi stalking, sounds so similar to me, we have just bought our first home together, its still getting built we move in in june and we had a wedding set for sept this year and realised we could defo not do it so its now 8th june 2013, we doing a nice cheap wedding and a family holiday,

you got the main things i already have my dress and viel and tiara and booked the church and club and our car :happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laura&faith said:


> :hi:hi stalking, sounds so similar to me, we have just bought our first home together, its still getting built we move in in june and we had a wedding set for sept this year and realised we could defo not do it so its now 8th june 2013, we doing a nice cheap wedding and a family holiday,
> 
> you got the main things i already have my dress and viel and tiara and booked the church and club and our car :happydance:


Hiya! do you have wedding journal?

Sounds right like us last year, we were meant move in june (new bulit too) got pushed back to.august i loved watching it grow. 
you.finding it exciting? Since day we moved in its flown over its crazy! 
Whats your budget? i dont fancy spending over 3,500. 
What car you got? i want hummer lol probably wont happen. youve reminded me i need tiara too cheers x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Going to look at this venue :
https://www.doxfordhall.com/

One of things im loving most about picking venue now is that sooo much more on offer in north east than the west midlands :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

This is another venue : https://www.themorritt.co.uk/

&

https://www.kirkleyhall.co.uk/wedd_gallery.asp

&

https://www.devere-hotels.co.uk/hotel-lodges/locations/slaley-hall.html

Going try a view many as possible when i go up home fingers crossed book something!!! :D


----------



## laura&faith

MummyToAmberx said:


> laura&faith said:
> 
> 
> :hi:hi stalking, sounds so similar to me, we have just bought our first home together, its still getting built we move in in june and we had a wedding set for sept this year and realised we could defo not do it so its now 8th june 2013, we doing a nice cheap wedding and a family holiday,
> 
> you got the main things i already have my dress and viel and tiara and booked the church and club and our car :happydance:
> 
> 
> Hiya! do you have wedding journal?
> 
> Sounds right like us last year, we were meant move in june (new bulit too) got pushed back to.august i loved watching it grow.
> you.finding it exciting? Since day we moved in its flown over its crazy!
> Whats your budget? i dont fancy spending over 3,500.
> What car you got? i want hummer lol probably wont happen. youve reminded me i need tiara too cheers xClick to expand...


Hi, yeah i have a wedding journal, and i no yeah we dont want to spend over 3-4, ebay is my best friend lol i bought my tiara of there its stunning sworvoski crystal :) 
our wedding car is classic Rolls Royce, a wonderful piece of British history that was owned at one time by the late great actor, Norman Wisdom. :happydance: i=we have it for 2 hours and its costing £200 but my nieghbour and friend of all the family has offered to pay £100 so we only have to pay a £100:hugs:


----------



## laura&faith

ive added a link to my wedding journal now xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laura&faith said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura&faith said:
> 
> 
> :hi:hi stalking, sounds so similar to me, we have just bought our first home together, its still getting built we move in in june and we had a wedding set for sept this year and realised we could defo not do it so its now 8th june 2013, we doing a nice cheap wedding and a family holiday,
> 
> you got the main things i already have my dress and viel and tiara and booked the church and club and our car :happydance:
> 
> 
> Hiya! do you have wedding journal?
> 
> Sounds right like us last year, we were meant move in june (new bulit too) got pushed back to.august i loved watching it grow.
> you.finding it exciting? Since day we moved in its flown over its crazy!
> Whats your budget? i dont fancy spending over 3,500.
> What car you got? i want hummer lol probably wont happen. youve reminded me i need tiara too cheers xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi, yeah i have a wedding journal, and i no yeah we dont want to spend over 3-4, ebay is my best friend lol i bought my tiara of there its stunning sworvoski crystal :)
> our wedding car is classic Rolls Royce, a wonderful piece of British history that was owned at one time by the late great actor, Norman Wisdom. :happydance: i=we have it for 2 hours and its costing £200 but my nieghbour and friend of all the family has offered to pay £100 so we only have to pay a £100:hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance: Sounds brilliant! 

I agree ebay is my best friend too, so much look at dont know where to start, was going get wedding dress off there but didnt in the end. 
x


----------



## laura&faith

i was going to buy my wedding dress of ebay but my oh talked me out of it as he said if it came and i didnt like it i would have to have a dress i didnt like lol but ive got mine now so im sorted there lol think oh and the bestman and ushers are hireing there suits


----------



## babydustcass

i cannot believe how beautiful and cheap those venues are, we are looking at very similar places here in the west midlands (stratford upon avon/ warwick/ worcester to be precise) And for the same deals its at least triple the price!!! egh!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

babydustcass said:


> i cannot believe how beautiful and cheap those venues are, we are looking at very similar places here in the west midlands (stratford upon avon/ warwick/ worcester to be precise) And for the same deals its at least triple the price!!! egh!

You know, ive been looking there too.
I live in w.midlands but my home is in northumberland weve decided go up there now.
Hope you find a place. have looked at warwick house? its lovely we visited there x


----------



## babydustcass

I have the brochure her for warwick house, agreed, its very beautiful and i guess reasonably priced too. The grounds are especially picturesque. We went to view ingon Manor today, stunning and found they have a package for 50 day guests (3 course), 80 evening (+hogroast) all inc for £3500, couldnt have signed that paper quick enough for my date! lol its just a provisional reservation for now, they have a wedding fair in a couple of weeks which I am sure is going to seal it!! :D EEEK whats more is we both liked it very much, so far we have been differing on what we would like but this venue had us both is ore


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh yes! esp if your willing to wait last minute.
Fabulous price with a hog. one of things my oh wants but tend only say 100+ on evening. be lucky if we hit 50 lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I havent got my girls tomorrow so may take trip into hobbycraft for some ideas.
I think ive got my favour things sorted, just need find nice 'thing' put them in.


----------



## babydustcass

i love hobby craft

take a notepad or write in your phone what certain things you like are called :) and then find them on ebay later cheaper. Are you making a lot of your stationary?

I ordered lots of things off vista print for FREE! things like 100 pink lace print envelopes for nothing but the postage. 100 is somewhat excessive, but they have our return address printed on them and will be used eventually. And thank you postcards too. Im going to order my placecards from there by getting some free folding business cards, there are designs with a space for you to write a name in the middle... cool! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hello :)

im stipl browsing around & pricing venues to view for next month. 

i managed get my dress on.however ALOT of work needs to be done. should be fun.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Found venue last night 2350 for nov, 1k deposit. so good half paid straight away queztion.will be will i like it im.fussy haha.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Weve got a viewing here
https://www.kirkleyhall.co.uk/

only 10m from my parents so lushhh transport wont be to much ( atm really want a hummer <3 )


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I got my dress on im still toooo big for it lol! 
going to try when i lose 20lb or when i hit 27-26% bodyfat whatever comes first.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Looking at viewing 5 venues, deffo got 2, and maybe for number 3.
Now comes hard part picking last 2!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ok so.weve added dissington hall to our viewing list.

Lumley castle is like wow! and big yes but leaves us short for everything else so.really still a maybe.

Longhirst is lending towards a yes based on.current offer at the moment... thinking this may replace lumley in.a certain way. 

few more im.awaiting quotes back.off :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Longhirst is number 4!

Picked my number 5! redworth hall. 

3week to go :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Not sure what happening anymore.

My mother told me book flight to new york summer 2013 just do it there... lol 

shes mad, new york doesnt excite me.


----------



## babz1986

I probably have nothing important to add to this thread but to the OP - me and OH met on the internet in 2000 and got together 27th October.. I too wanted our wedding to be on this date.. so we're getting married this year, as its a Saturday! :D

Happy 27th October to you!! haha


----------



## MummyToAmberx

babz1986 said:


> I probably have nothing important to add to this thread but to the OP - me and OH met on the internet in 2000 and got together 27th October.. I too wanted our wedding to be on this date.. so we're getting married this year, as its a Saturday! :D
> 
> Happy 27th October to you!! haha

Haha thats brilliant! 

Congrulations! :D 

:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

We've got our dat...
..funky if i do say so myself!

13.3.13 

Hehe :D


----------



## PinkEmily

Hurray!!! Congratulations xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

OH rang registar, asked what time, i thought they told us lol
anyways weve gone with 11am.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

All set in stone happy to know dont need pay registar within X amount of days! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Helloo!

A lot has changed since i was last on here.I have been ill repeatly since April. I've been in & out of hospital. I've struggled a lot with my weight, very very sad times. 

I'm finally starting to feel like i'm getting better. The dress i had bought will never fit me in time unless i eat nothing from now till then or have a tummy tuck lol. 
At the weekend i went and sorted out a new dress, o.m.g... Next dress fitting likely to be around mid feb when it arives EEK! Time has flown by considering all i've done last few months is sleep and rest. 

Everything very much coming together nicely, probably half done my list now. Just few more things to book, tie couple of things up, send invites out this month. 

x


----------



## aly888

Sorry to hear you've been ill hun :hugs: Still, you seem to have most of the things done. Love your date too. At least your OH should never forget your anniversary :lol:

What dress have you gone for? Or is it secret?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aly888 said:


> Sorry to hear you've been ill hun :hugs: Still, you seem to have most of the things done. Love your date too. At least your OH should never forget your anniversary :lol:
> 
> What dress have you gone for? Or is it secret?

Hiya :flower:

No he shouldn't! :haha: We did want 31.03.13 but was saturday we weren't prepared to pay extra. 
Our daughters were born 13th & 31st so its nice kind of add that in to it. 

Honestly i couldn't tell you the style. Its not what i'd thought i'd go for. I'll get a picture of one that looks very very like it! 

How are you? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Tonights task is ordering all the gifts for parents/bridemaids/bestman/usher etc x


----------



## aly888

Oh I know, my dress isn't what I was expecting me to choose either :lol:

Love the date even more now. That's so cute to include your girls' birthdays

What gifts are you getting your ushers? I need to give OH ideas but I can't think of anything!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aly888 said:


> Oh I know, my dress isn't what I was expecting me to choose either :lol:
> 
> Love the date even more now. That's so cute to include your girls' birthdays
> 
> What gifts are you getting your ushers? I need to give OH ideas but I can't think of anything!!

Hey 

Our's smoke so we went with engraved lighters for them thought was nice and simple plus cheap. 

I use light in the box for a lot of my stuff. 

Don't suppose you know anywhere that does cheap disposable cameras? x


----------



## Lauren25

Glad everything's coming together after you've not been well :)
Are light in the box good? I keep reading mixed reviews about them so never to sure to use or not!!


----------



## aly888

No idea on the cameras I'm afraid. Boots usually do 3 for 2 on disposables, especially over Xmas, but think they are still about £8 each :wacko: Are you after wedding styled ones? Ie, white with the usual weddingy patterns?


----------



## aly888

How about these? Wedding Cameras


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lauren25 said:


> Glad everything's coming together after you've not been well :)
> Are light in the box good? I keep reading mixed reviews about them so never to sure to use or not!!

Hey

Thank you!

My first order was brilliant, i'll upload couple photo's of what we bought. It came via courier so came quickly.

My second order took longer maybe 5 weeks this could have been because it was sent via china post which can take upto 30 days to arrive but item perfect and bargain!

My third item i'm waiting on being dispatched as a lot engraving to be done, im sure this is coming via courier.

It is ideal to pay $1.99 dollers to insure your order, if it doesn't arrive they will resent for nothing thats probably £1.50 to us.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aly888 said:


> No idea on the cameras I'm afraid. Boots usually do 3 for 2 on disposables, especially over Xmas, but think they are still about £8 each :wacko: Are you after wedding styled ones? Ie, white with the usual weddingy patterns?

Hey

Thank you that link is very helpful.:thumbup:

No i'm not after wedding style ones they are dear.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Photo 1 is our cake topper rather heavy
Photo 2 our flutes
Photo 3 our serving set which matches with flutes.
 



Attached Files:







309236_3647572911461_972032802_n.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 4









255229_3647567831334_846530696_n.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 3









393805_3647578271595_1014112830_n.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## aly888

^^ are they all from light in the box??? They look fab x


----------



## Lauren25

Wow they are beautiful, deffo off for a look now :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yes they are

Got flower girl baskets are this thing they put on wrist instead of them holding flowers. 
Baskets were fairly cheap i struggled find one i liked under £10 here. 

I'll show you picture of my flowers (fake ones), i'll add photo of other stuff i bought when arrives, really top quality stuff x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My new order from light in the box is due to arrive on monday.

I've managed to get 10 disposable camera's off ebay for £14.50 i'm collecting so saving on postage. I've ordered bridesmaid's flowers (nothing grand) small and simple really. 

x


----------



## aly888

Ooh bargain on the cameras. Well done. 
Post pics of you LITB order when it arrives. What items are you expecting?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

removed link


----------



## CatStorey

Wow! Your dress is amazing! I love the neckline with the straps, I'm a big fan of dresses with straps like that. You'll look fab! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aly888 said:


> Ooh bargain on the cameras. Well done.
> Post pics of you LITB order when it arrives. What items are you expecting?

Engraved flasks and cufflinks, engraved jewellery boxes, table numbers something else too.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

This is where i'm getting married
 



Attached Files:







great_hall_weddingsx.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 3









Matfen-Hall-Great-Hall-image-by-David-Lawson.jpg
File size: 166.1 KB
Views: 1









the-hotel-viewed-from.jpg
File size: 59.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I'm back again another crazy 4 wks, i've been poorly again and ive had stupid norovirus!

I've got about 14 things left to do on my list out of 61 :D

Nearly on to 80days!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Last few weeks we have

Picked our firework song
Sorted our where we are buying our vodka luges from
Sent out all the invites
All suits have be ordered


To do
Find OH shoes hes size 16 so its hard
Decide on favour bags or boxes or whatever!
Design up a plan + pick stuff for candy table.
Decide what doing regarding cake table.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hello

Omg! Its getting so close now! SCARED!!


----------



## Lauren25

Eeekkkkk not long now :happydance:
How have all the plans come along, much left to do/sort?


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh not long now!! I'm nervous about mine already and its more than a year away haha! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Mummy May said:


> Ooh not long now!! I'm nervous about mine already and its more than a year away haha! xx

Aww totally know the feeling! I would get few butterflies about it all year ago, soon after booking venue but now my stomach is flipping every day (feeling rather sick most days) thankfully not stressed though. xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh wow nearly 6 weeks to go >.<

Last couple weeks i have booked my hair appt for my extensions. (hair pic is how im having my hair)
We have booked our fireworks. 

Going for practise run on 9th feb, eek! This will be very last time we all go up before our wedding.
My dress isn't due in until end feb so me and OH will have to make day trip up so i can try it on.

Really not very important things left.
Still trying find OH shoes.
Got order my massive fortune cookie, pick sweets i want for the candy buffet table. 
find make up and hair dresser
underwear
pick first dance song
make music list
gifts for bridesmaids
get seating plan done by somewhere on ebay 

x
 



Attached Files:







wedding hair.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lauren25

Not much left to do now then!
I love love love how your going to have your hair, it's gorgeous!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

29 days left

god knows how am going to cope :(


----------



## Mummy May

Not long now :) If you're that nervous maybe get some rescue remedy? apparently its awesome for keeping you calm (though I will be in some ridiculous state on my wedding day lol). xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I may be OK on the day, but its like when you know something big coming (like op) just stresses you out. 
Big thing is dont like being centre of attention x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I had a busy and eventful weekend. 

So friday we went to the venue and met up with our photographer. He took a few photo's of us around the venue (did feel uncomfortable i hate photo taken by someone lol) what he does is sort out signing frame for us to put up on the day, nice extra really. 

We went with lady from venue to run through some more pieces. As we were talking it really hit home how much we have actually got to do the day before hand!!! 
Then after this i went to see lady about my hair extensions well this couldnt have gone any worse, she was such a unpleasant cow! First she goes you've come in to late for hair match (which she knew i didnt live local...) then was moaning because i didnt have dyed hair, so colours we would have to use were not in stock, to which she replied going cost me extra £20 to get them in on time :/ then she was saying should just dye my hair so can match it with a brown. She was just being plain right nasty to me, so i didnt go to my appt. 
I did find lovely clip in hair extension place on monday that were MORE than happy to help sort me out. 

Saturday morning... i went to finalise all decoration plans/centre pieces etc etc.
Saturday afternoon i had my make up trial with very lovely lady (thank god!!) 
Sunday morning i went and collected my dress...now the shop got me a bigger size and knew it needed to be altered on the bust area, but not once didnt they tell my mam we would need to make an appt to do so, so we having to find someone to alter my dress without me in it now - fun times BUT the dress is gorgeous still bit shocked on the size, couldnt remember it was so big. 
Bought bridesmaid shoes/hair clips/clutch bags.

Monday my other bridesmaid tried dress on it didnt appear to fit! (panic!) so we took it to the shop, to which they showed us it indeed did fit (looked bit tight though) 

Then we came back 2pm on monday. Its totally frigtening to know next time i go up home i will be coming back home MARRIED!! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh i totally forgot to say, we went off our vows sheet other day.

I decided to write my own ring option, OH took all sheet options.


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh you have been busy!

I'm like you with having my picture taken, I hate it and so does OH!

That lady about the extensions sounded like a right cow, glad you got it sorted somewhere else though!

:happydance: yaayyy for picking your vows too :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Three days


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Omg.

The last 10 days have FLOWN
I'm SOOOOO busy right now, this last week before hand is truely very exhausting and non-stop! 

I cant wait for a lie in next weekend haha!!

oh yes im still crapping myself x


----------



## aly888

Eeeeep!!! So close 

Is everything sorted? No last minute dramas I hope? I'm working the week running up to our wedding so I'm hoping to have it all done and dusted. Not much chance of that happening though. Haha

How exiting. This time next week you'll be a WIFE!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

Woo! Not long now, hopefully by the wedding day you won't really have time to be scared :) xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I think if i wasnt having wedding 4.5hrs from where i live now alot stuff may have been sorted now.
All little odds and sods taking ages.
We had to remember to bring so much up of course always forget one thing... We forgot table plan board do having to replace that only with tree style instead.
Only just took dress in yesterday to be altered so 2 trips yesterday. Getting picked up tuesday. Had sort my hair drama lol 
Got make my 'centre piece' for candy buffet on tuesday becsuse needs be stored in fridge.
List goes on really haha.


Im really hoping i wont have time to be scared aswell haha. 
So surreal all this. It really has came around so quickly x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Might be having a white wedding!!
Mind you id prefer snow to rain. Least can get some lovely photos x


----------



## aly888

Oh no! You would never think a March wedding would give you a snowy wedding!!! UK weather is bonkers. Still, like you say, you should be able to get some beautiful photos :)


----------



## Lauren25

Can't believe it's snowing in March, bet you didn't think of this weather when you started! Snow looks lovely though, you will have beautiful pictures!

Can't believe how quick it's come round for you, how exciting :)


----------



## DanielleM

Aww how exciting not long to go now!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Woke up with a covering again ( it had gone last night)

What a late night we had... Still hadnt picked first dance. That is how hard we found it. Lol
On to late boxing everything that needs taking. Sorting suitcases out. 

Off to venue around 5pm getting set up tonight x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im MARRIED


----------



## Lauren25

Eeekkkkk congratulations lovely!
Can't wait to hear all about it :)


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh congrats :happydance: can't wait to hear about it!! xx


----------



## sbl

Just seen this in Unread posts and seen that it was today's date!
CONGRATULATIONS!! Enjoy married life
xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thank you.

It was just amazing day.
We are off to edinburgh for a night once back ill tell you what happened and show pics we got.

Everyone commented on everything we did. Not 1 thing went wrong. Was bliss x x


----------



## aly888

Congratulations. So glad it all went so well. Can't wait to hear all about it, and whether your nerves were legitimate :lol: Well done, MRS!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im back home now.
I sit here thinking holy bugger last 9 days have flown.
Just cant get my head around it, part of me feels like its not happened. Alobg with the thought its still coming.
Then i look at pics and realise no it really has happened!! 
X


----------



## Lauren25

Soooo how were the nerves ? This is what I want to know the most! I'm so scared!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Here is the start of the photo's.... i'm sorry in advance but ive got fair few i'd like to share :blush:

x
 



Attached Files:







6425_524706547568220_754620533_n.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 23









20130313_111743.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 23









20130313_114540.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 24









136338916001779200_resized.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 19









S4300107.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Mummy May

Ahhh its looks amazing!! You look so happy too, you've made me very excited for my wedding :) xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lauren25 said:


> Soooo how were the nerves ? This is what I want to know the most! I'm so scared!

I'm sure you were aware i was crapping it myself :blush:

Nothing could have prepared me for what i was about to go through. 
One part of my emotions i can not control is my nerves! 

On tuesday night i didn't get bed until 1am because i needed to keep busy so tidy up hotel room, lol. However i didn't get up to my room until 11:30pm after sorting decorations out, then had a shower.

I woke up every 2 hours until 5am when i got up, i spent most of next 2 or so hours in the bathroom..... 
The photographer arrived 1 hour early at 7am, off went my tummy, as shortly after hair/make up arrived. 
I was drinking plenty of water because i knew i'd feel crap if i didn't. 
I just doing breathing techniques really, 8-10am FLEW by, make up finished at 10:30am (bit later than expected)
then went across to the bridal suite to get my dress on, i was pure panic by this point, i did almost throw up. 
Registrar were LATE :dohh: that so didn't help i was ready to go, instead i ended up pacing around the room just going, omg omg omg omg, about 500 times. 
ceremony was due at 11am think left room at 11:15am. 
Walking along top of the room where i was getting married, i'll NEVER EVER EVER forget how i felt, my knees and whole body were shaking. i've never had that feeling before, my heart was literally pumping out my chest, which made me feel bit uncomofortable, i thought going to have an asthma attack or something but i knew it was just my nerves and nothing more. 


Walking down the stairs, very slowly just shaking.
When i got to the front what a relief i'd got that far, i did feel better.
As she started, my tummy knotted all up again (probably at this point feeling like that is normal?)
As we started to repeat the words we both ended up being bit choked up.
I honestly think worse part of that bit was, her going i'll say3/4 words at a time then you repeat, but she was saying full sentences to me i was getting bit mixed up and confused. 

x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Picture of my girls x
 



Attached Files:







20130313_113131.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 13









20130313_114543.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 13









20130313_114810.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 17









136338726744593600_resized.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 15









136338824380653500_resized.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Mummy May said:


> Ahhh its looks amazing!! You look so happy too, you've made me very excited for my wedding :) xx

Thank you.

I see you've got 10months left, it will FLY:hugs: xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Bridesmaids & my girls x
 



Attached Files:







136354182972197900_resized.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 10









136354185088919900_resized.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 10









20130313_114536.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 8









136338881765452500_resized.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I'll have to get our fireworks display uploaded, it was amazing! x


----------



## JessdueJan

Your photos are amazing! Pleased it all went so smoothly! 

I am so nervous for mine after reading how nervous you were! I'm going to be a wreck x


----------



## emyandpotato

Beautiful venue! How many people did you have?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

JessdueJan said:


> Your photos are amazing! Pleased it all went so smoothly!
> 
> I am so nervous for mine after reading how nervous you were! I'm going to be a wreck x

Thank you. 

:hugs: All i can say is regardless how nerves and ill you may feel all will be fine :flower:
Once ceremony was over i was back to my normal self x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

emyandpotato said:


> Beautiful venue! How many people did you have?

Thank you. Day time was 36 (4 children) we lost 7 people last 2 weeks due to illness. 
We had booked for 50 on the evening think about 45 x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sorry if anyone isn't a meat eater!
This was inside where we got married the night before hand, extra chairs were removed. 
x
 



Attached Files:







254541_4634726989696_1834846064_n.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 17









313486_4634874753390_191763942_n.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 11









485933_4636012661837_214382623_n.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 12









486051_4640126124671_1478200668_n.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 12









554935_4640380811038_1834360219_n.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Here's a bit more about our day. 

So ceremony due start at 11am. About 11:15am when got out, finished around 11:30am. 
We signed book, got loads photo's done, i felt like a celeb haha. 
We were than announced back up the aisle, walked off out side, mingled abit the canpes came out, then everyone stood side by side and threw confetti as we walked down.
Then released the doves, went into the grounds for more photo's done. (which i must say we had clear blue skies with sun but still freezing haha)
before we knew it,it was 12:45. 
Off inside for receiving line, from 1-4pm (food time) flew over. food was utterly gorgeous. 
from about 5-6:30pm people went up to room/back to near hotels for little rest. 
so did i for half an hour my feet were killing, as i was sitting looking out the window it started snowing!! never got up so quickly ran outside to have some photo's done with ian. 
7pm came, we cut the cake, went downstairs into the vault and had our first dance, which we only picked monday night... lol. 
9pm we had our hog roast buffet, 10pm we had our fireworks, dj due to end at 12am, we went off upto our room at 11:45pm as had few things to pick up/sort out on the way i was truely EXHAUSTED by this point. 
tidied up the room i knew i wouldnt do it in the morning, had a bath and went to bed... how tired we both were! 
had lovely full breakfast delivered next morning, looking out over the gardens which were all frosty grass was lovely. 

nothing at all went wrong, i was so pleased! x

*if was anything i could have changed it would have been ceremony time. 
everyone said to me, wow your getting married early!
i would of had it at 9am, the day just went by so quickly, if we'd had that extra time i may of had a period of 'taking in everything' that never happened


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My hubby in lovely snow photo :) x
 



Attached Files:







254541_4634726989696_1834846064_n.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 13









150489_4644701119043_2135670068_n.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 15









625500_4634282178576_283248998_n.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 12









735116_4657683643598_1219270038_n.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MummyToAmberx

1 week already! 
Going be 1yr before we know it


----------

